
ZFS is *the* FS for Containers in Ubuntu 16.04 - rbanffy
http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/02/zfs-is-fs-for-containers-in-ubuntu-1604.html
======
csirac2
My head is exploding. If this doesn't violate the GPL... what was the whole
point of the LGPL again?

~~~
rbanffy
[https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/18/zfs-licensing-and-
lin...](https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/02/18/zfs-licensing-and-linux/) has
some info on it.

~~~
csirac2
I've read that - no mention of LGPL or why people are still bothering with it,
if the GPL already does what the LGPL was designed to do.

